# مساعدة في::جودة المخازن وطرق التخزين



## ابراهيم الكابساوى (16 يونيو 2009)

الاخوة الزملاء
نريد مواضيع خاصة بجودة المخازن وطرق التخزين المختلفة والمثالية , تطبيق عناصر الجودة داخل المخازن.
رجاء المشاركة من جميع الاعضاء.
:2::2::2::2::2:​


----------



## صناعي1 (20 يونيو 2009)

هذا الموقع به كتاب عنوانه warehouse and distribution science.pdf قد يفيدك
http://sites.google.com/site/library4ieclub/Home/arabic-home/hr


----------



## eng.sami (21 يونيو 2009)

الكتاب مش رائع وبس ده ممتاااااااااز . فعلا كنت محتاجه فى شغلى. جزاك الله كل خير يا صناعى. شكرا


----------



## الأحرار (22 يونيو 2009)

كتاب جميل جدا فعلا أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------

